# Eclipse - automatisch kompilieren ausschalten



## h2o (4. Mai 2006)

moin Leute,

ich schaffs nicht dass automatische kompilieren in Eclipse auszuschalten. Ich möchte es ausschalten, damit ich ein paar UML Klassendiagramme erstellen kann von Klassen welche zur Zeit noch nicht vollständig implementiert sind.

Versucht hab ich es bereits mit:
Window > Preferences > Java > Compiler > Error/Warning/Ignore wo ich alle Values einmal auf ignore gesetzt hat.

drück ich OK, gibts n rebuild auf das Projekt - es werden natürlich x-Fehler gefunden, und der rebuild wird in der Hälfte oder so abgebrochen ohne Fehlermeldung. Die rot markierten Fehler im Source bleiben weiterhin bestehen.

Wo kann ich das automatisch compilieren ausschalten? bin ich im richtigen Menu?

Thx for help!

mfG h2o


----------



## me.toString (4. Mai 2006)

Ganz einfach ... unter Project / Built Automatically das Häckchen rausnehmen.


----------



## Guest (4. Mai 2006)

jep thx, habs auch grad gefunden: http://wiki.eclipse.org/index.php/FAQ_How_do_I_turn_off_autobuilding_of_Java_code?

problem gelöst :toll: 

grüsse h2o


----------

